# Signatures



## Go The Power

Is it just me or are Signatures appearing in some posts but not in others?
Why is this happening?


----------



## JohnthePilot

No, it's happening to everyone. Most probably a result of upgrades that are being carried out.


----------



## Go The Power

Wait there back now i think......


----------



## Go The Power

Nope....Dam it


----------



## JohnthePilot

Go The Power said:


> Nope....Dam it


As I said for your wanting to be a mod, "Patience my boy". :grin: Have faith. Jason will sort it.


----------



## Go The Power

I have faith in Jason. Just wondering what time is it there? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Go The Power said:


> I have faith in Jason. Just wondering what time is it there? :grin:


5.20 am.
You can check with the World Clock.


----------



## Go The Power

Oh yes i see.


----------



## Zazula

The new setting is for every poster's sig to be visible only in their initial posting in each thread; their ensuing postings in the same thread do not carry the sig.

Users who do not want to be seeing sigs at all, can alter the setting at UserCP > Edit Options > Thread Display Options > Visible Post Elements > Show Signatures.


----------



## Go The Power

Zazula said:


> The new setting is for every poster's sig to be visible only in their initial posting in each thread; their ensuing postings in the same thread do not carry the sig.


Sorry I am a bit confused, Do you mean that your first post in a thread it will show your sig, but all the rest of your posts it wont?


----------



## Zazula

Go The Power said:


> Sorry I am a bit confused, Do you mean that your first post in a thread it will show your sig, but all the rest of your posts it wont?


Yup.


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks.


----------



## forhockey

Lets sign a petition lol..


----------



## Go The Power

:laugh:


----------



## forhockey

They probably made the changes due to Zazula's sigs. Takes up half the page when you scroll through the thread lol... At least have a max height and width rule so it keeps the posts cleaner?

What are some of the reasons for this change?


----------



## speedster123

Cost cutting, most likely. Monthly expenses keeping us up and running must be high.


----------



## Go The Power

I can see the advantages and disadvantages


----------



## justpassingby

ahhhh, so that's why.

Will the sig also appear on the first post on the page or only the first post in the thread ? I mean, if I've started answering a thread on page one and we move on to page 2, will I have to tell the user to go back on page one to see the link in my sig about posting system specs ?


----------



## carsey

I can see why its been done, but the purpose of having a signature is taken away IMHO. A signature is designed to give information about specific, dedicated links in line with the users role on the forums. For example, hardware people will have dedicated links to hardware topics and so on. 

Now, people will have to reference users back, which could be a page or 2, not just 1 or 2 posts, right back to where they originally posted instead of, look at the XXXXXXX link in my signature. It technically makes a user trail around the thread to find the link, which doesnt help.

Thats my 2 cents worth.


----------



## justpassingby

Maybe we could just disable the pics in the sigs starting from the second post in the thread ? Don't know if that can be done.


----------



## chauffeur2

Adding to what Chris (*carsey*) has said above...

In the Articles Team, we have a "unique" banner, that is 'linked' directly to The Articles Forum (click on it and find out)...where users can 'jump' to obtain further info by consulting the various Guides etc., that are there.

Removing any Team Banner in subsequent posts in a thread _will_ cause ultimate confusion to 'newbies'.

This especially applies to staffmembers that use 'canned' responses to the more common issues, with 'links' in their respective signatures. 

Certainly, there have been a few signatures 'appearing' of late that have absolutely _NO_ usefulness about them whatsoever...it looked as though there was some kind of 'competition' to see who could have the "biggest" signature containing the most useless amount of information.

There are some ordinary members that have total 'garbage' in their signatures, and have created them to 'copycat' others...whether they have the privs to do so or not is another totally independent topic/question.

Personally, if it is the 'site running costs' that has forced this unwelcome change;then, perhaps a 'quick whip around of the hat' would cure the problem..as I for one will gladly donate again to this amazing place.

Put it this way, if each and every member gave just one dollar/pound (or whatever the currency), surely the amount 'raised' would be more than adequate to cure the 'running costs' problem; thus, paving the way to have the Team Banners remain with _every_ post.
_(OK I can hear the objections that this would then cease making this a "free help forum"...wrong!...the idea is a 'once off ', and NOT a continual thing.)_

Perhaps this ought to be implemented, and at the same time, Admin contact those that have (I'll name them) "Silly Signatures" with a move to having them removed, much like the way that email addresses are when used as an ID.

There really needs to be a 'rethink' about this, and maybe more stringent 'guidelines' regarding the content in signatures.

The one-liner at the bottom of my signature certainly applies here.

Thats my ten cents worth.

Kind Regards,


----------



## nickster_uk

I disagree Dave. If we're allowed signatures, surely we can put whatever we like in them as long as they're not offensive or go against the forum rules in any way. The only issue which really needs addressing here is the size of the sigs/images as some, including my previous efforts were a little on the large size.

I've donated to the forums and have also put enough work and effort in to be rewarded with staff staus so as a result of that, I think the use of a sig is a nice benefit.

Some people may not like flashy sigs or userbars but it's your choice not to use them but others may like to share something about themselves, whether that be in a userbar or a personalized signature with whatever information inside...to me that's fine.

If we're going to argue about the usefullness of images, then should we then debate avatars or the use of smiley's of which some are incredibly large and seemingly pointless??? :smile:


----------



## chauffeur2

@ Nick....I am _not_ refering to your sig in particular...in fact I think that it is very professional and well done.

Without naming names, there are some other over-sized totally useless sigs that are getting around the forums of late, that do not have any worthwhile information contained in them.

I have always been under the impression that this place is supposed to be an intelligent Computer Help Support Forum, not a 'kiddies playground' where some are in an 'unoffical' competition to see who can create the biggest and most useless signatures, which has (over time) got out of hand.

All I am saying is that each signature ought to be of an intelligent nature and not with a host of cartoons videos _et al_, which have no significant purpose whatsoever.

Those that have 'good' signatures have important and informative links and info in them...its the other 'dubious' ones that need looking at IMHO.

Regards,

*Dave T.*


----------



## nickster_uk

Thanks Dave...but regardless of how a sig is made, it has significance to the person who chooses to bear it. Size is an issue and if we can agree on a definate limit, that should resolve the problem.

What may be asthetically pleasing for you, may not be for others and vice-versa so it's about tolerance as much as graphical skills :smile:

I don't think we should ban sigs based on their content (unless they're against TSF rules or in bad taste), if anything we should encourage them as it shows some flexibility in a family orientated forum but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jen56

WHY?

I do NOT understand really why this is occurring. What is the significance of chopping of signatures at the end of postings, if members post more than once in a thread.

I have not yet struck a signature that is against the rules of Tech Support Forum!! Believe me on this one this is the first thing I look at.

Why are the rules being changed all the time?


(There is a saying Why are the rules changing after the horses have bolted) I would appreciate members comments on that.

I really believe more time should be spent on what certain members do wrong here on TSF, than worry about whether signatures appear or not!!


----------



## Glaswegian

The issue is not about the signatures themselves, but more about the size and number of *images* within some signatures. So you can all calm down and have a tea break.










That's a big smiley! :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk

Bit late for tea...any chance of a beer please Iain? :smile:


----------



## carsey

Hehe...Of course its too late. Looks like the round is on Iain.


----------



## nickster_uk

Cool...make mine a double (2 pints) and a shot to wash it down with...packet of crisps would be cool too please :grin:


----------



## justpassingby

And seing this page, the restriction seem to apply by page and not by thread. Which means we can simply tell the user to look up above on the page to tell him to use some link we have in our sig.


----------



## jen56

There is only one SOLUTION to this arguement here.
To all members of Tech Support Forum, who have excessively large signatures, how about being fair to everyone here who enjoys this Forum, and change the sizes of Signatures, and then everybody will have the pleasure of seeing ALL signatures back where they belong.
Boy mine is little compared to a lot of them.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Hey people,

I messaged Dai thinking its a big problem, It turns out that Jason (The Big Man) is trying new things out.


----------



## nickster_uk

Hehehe thanks for that Jay..dunno what we'd do without you :smile:


----------



## Jaymie1989

Is that a sarcastic comment? :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian




----------



## nickster_uk

Jaymie1989 said:


> Is that a sarcastic comment? :grin:


Erm.....do you want a truthful answer? :smile:


----------



## Jaymie1989

Looks about right Iain, For get the glass's give me that barrel. Lol :grin: 

I wouldnt be surprised if quite alot of the TSF memebers, would meet up once a year somewhere, Maybe different places every year.


----------



## Jaymie1989

I want the truth


----------



## nickster_uk

In that case, yes, it was sarcasm :grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989

Oh thanks

Thought i was helping.


----------



## nickster_uk

You're doing a great job so don't mind me messing


----------



## Jaymie1989

I certainly will not. :grin:


----------



## jen56

Jaymie1989 said:


> Oh thanks
> 
> Thought i was helping.


I think you would be better of NOT trying to help, or even thinking about it.

you must have heard the saying about THOUGHT
Thought thought he would help out, but all that thought thought was doing was messing up.... Yet once again.... Best leave things alone.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Now im lost, Was that a telling off after i found something out


----------



## nickster_uk

Seemed a li'l random??


----------



## Glaswegian

Jaymie1989 said:


> I want the truth


You can't handle the truth...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Glaswegian said:


> You can't handle the truth...:grin:


You'll make him paranoid now. :grin: (I used to be paranoid, now I know they're out to get me. :laugh


----------



## Jaymie1989

JohnthePilot said:


> You'll make him paranoid now. :grin: (I used to be paranoid, now I know they're out to get me. :laugh


I was waiting for someone to say that lol.:laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Jaymie1989 said:


> I was waiting for someone to say that lol.:laugh:


You need a thick skin around here Jaymie. :grin:
Anyway, we are getting off topic.


----------



## Glaswegian

JohnthePilot said:


> Anyway, we are getting off topic.


Was there one? I thought the film buffs might appreciate my last post....


----------



## Jaymie1989

Ok were off It.

With the signatures do you think Jason should still let us have them but keep it to a certain size?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Jaymie1989 said:


> Ok were off It.
> 
> With the signatures do you think Jason should still let us have them but keep it to a certain size?


I think so.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Well I hope so, I like mine, Well the one im making, its only about 3 Cm down and 5 or 6 accross


----------



## Go The Power

Me personally I dont think size is the main problem I think what is in it is the problem. I mean If you have a long sig with pictures and just saying stuff, that is not really healping anyone or serving a purpose. But if you had one with programs, articles etc. use full infomation that can help people.


----------



## forhockey

Jaymie1989 said:


> Oh thanks
> 
> Thought i was helping.


You're helping. Right now this thread sounds like a bunch of highschool gossipers.


----------



## nickster_uk

Shhhh don't tell everyone :grin:

@ Go The Power...it is a size issue, content wasn't really a problem AFAIK


----------



## forhockey

Would be nice to get Jason in here and give us his two cents :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian

forhockey said:


> Would be nice to get Jason in here and give us his two cents :grin:


He already has - and the discussion is under way - but in the staff forum. Don't worry, you'll hear soon enough.


----------



## Go The Power

nickster_uk said:


> Go The Power...it is a size issue, content wasn't really a problem AFAIK


Oh ok :grin:



> and the discussion is under way - but in the staff forum. Don't worry, you'll hear soon enough.


IS this topic in almost every section?


----------



## carsey

Well, theres only 2 that I know of.


----------



## Go The Power

I know there is 3 official ones, but I can only access this one.


----------



## Go The Power

Go The Power said:


> Me personally I dont think size is the main problem I think what is in it is the problem. I mean If you have a long sig with pictures and just saying stuff, that is not really healping anyone or serving a purpose. But if you had one with programs, articles etc. use full infomation that can help people.


Well reading back on this, I guess I was being a hypocrite, because I have the Go The Power in the port colors which serves no purpose what so ever, and also the dancing Port Power Cheerleader as also does not have a purpose. I just like them there.


----------



## nickster_uk

I think that's fine Go The Power..it doesn't hurt to share a little info about yourself if you wish to. It may not be completely relevent to how the board runs but it's a nice little personal touch...in the same way which many people view userbars and custom sigs as they all have meaning to the people who use them.

As I said before, the key issue is size of the graphics and the total size of sigs. If we have some solid groundrules, then users will be able to opt in or opt out of using sigs without it being a strain on how the page loads for others.


----------



## Go The Power

Yer I see what you mean Nick, and your england user bas tells everyone that you an England fan


----------



## JohnthePilot

Go The Power said:


> Yer I see what you mean Nick, and your england user bas tells everyone that you an England fan


Someone has to support them I suppose. :grin:


----------



## carsey

Very true. Even though they aint worth supporting at the minute. Sunderland FTW


----------



## nickster_uk

Oi less of the England bashing please....or I may have to break out a verse of Jerusalem :grin:

@carsey: it's a rugby thing not football...won't tell you which footie team I support though :smile:


----------



## Go The Power

I think everyone should support Port Power :grin:

I am also a Liverpool fan, because of my dad.


----------



## nickster_uk

Well, you'll be pleased to know I support Everton then :grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Well not really :laugh:


----------



## Jaymie1989

Liverpool Fc All The Way.


----------



## Jaymie1989

Is there any word that there might be a removal of the signatures?

or

Will they be kept to a strict size or amount of lines it takes up?


----------



## nickster_uk

All possibilities are being discussed Jay.


----------



## Go The Power

This is a big discussion/ debate it will properly take a while.


----------



## Glaswegian

Go The Power said:


> This is a big discussion/ debate it will properly take a while.


lol - don't hold your breath...:grin:


----------



## Go The Power

Glaswegian said:


> lol - don't hold your breath...:grin:


:laugh:, Got Idea!


----------



## Horse




----------



## Go The Power

Horse said:


>


Agreed back to topic :grin:

I am happy to have my sig back :grin: (JtP please dont change my sig aswell :laugh


----------



## JohnthePilot

Go The Power said:


> Agreed back to topic :grin:
> 
> I am happy to have my sig back :grin: (JtP please dont change my sig aswell :laugh


as if I would. :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power

JohnthePilot said:


> as if I would. :laugh:


I never know :laugh:


----------



## Jaymie1989

So, What is the verdict?

Are all or some signatures being removed?


----------



## JohnthePilot

No sigs are being removed but there will be restriction on size. When the details are finalised they will be announced.


----------



## Done_Fishin

So glad we got back on topic ....:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Done_Fishin said:


> So glad we got back on topic ....:grin:


And got our sigs back. :grin: Thank you Jason.


----------



## Go The Power

Thanks Jason it is good to have my sig up with new privs! :grin:


----------



## Ben

Agreed, its nice for us trainees to be allowed to put links in our sigs :woot: :grin:


----------



## Zazula

If you're putting links to programs in your sig, you might also want to consider linking to TSF's relative pages, instead. Links to those TSF pages can be found in the Security part of our Index: Security Programs Tips & Tutorials, General Computer Security
Same applies to other software, too (e.g. Everest, SensorsView, SpecFinder): Hardware (General)


----------



## Ben

OK, thanks Zazula, i will change some of my links then


----------



## Zazula

You're very welcome, topcreator; and we've also got some more tutorials in the making. :smile:


----------



## Go The Power

Why is there a max character? and why is it including BB code when it counts up?


----------



## Ben

I can understand there being a character limit, but IMO it sholdn't count BB code as it takes up so many characters, is there an option in vBulletin for it not to count BB code?


----------



## Go The Power

topcreator said:


> I can understand there being a character limit, but IMO it sholdn't count BB code as it takes up so many characters, is there an option in vBulletin for it not to count BB code?


I agree with that, because it is very hard to have one because includin the link and then the blod or color etc. it is very ahrd to get one.


----------



## chauffeur2

Go The Power said:


> I agree with that, because it is very hard to have one because includin the link and then the blod or color etc. it is very hard to get one.





> Originally Posted by topcreator
> I can understand there being a character limit, but IMO it sholdn't count BB code as it takes up so many characters, is there an option in vBulletin for it not to count BB code?


_Gentlemen,

The BB Code option changes when one is 'promoted' at TSF; until then, there is nothing that can be done about it.

If there was no restriction to the BB Code count, we would have a situation here at TSF where some would have epistles for their signatures; thus making it almost impossible, (for those that are unfortunate enough to only have 'dial-up' Internet connections) to load any of the pages.

Hence the restrictions.

Regards,_


----------



## Zazula

There are actually two limits, one without taking BB Code into account (500 characters), and one with the BB Code markup included (1000 characters).


----------



## Go The Power

Zazula said:


> There are actually two limits, one without taking BB Code into account (500 characters), and one with the BB Code markup included (1000 characters).


How do we get this option? does this get links?



chauffeur2 said:


> _Gentlemen,
> 
> The BB Code option changes when one is 'promoted' at TSF; until then, there is nothing that can be done about it.
> 
> If there was no restriction to the BB Code count, we would have a situation here at TSF where some would have epistles for their signatures; thus making it almost impossible, (for those that are unfortunate enough to only have 'dial-up' Internet connections) to load any of the pages.
> 
> Hence the restrictions.
> 
> Regards,_


Thanks for your reply Dave. I thought the problem was the sigs were to long?
The major thing I reckon is just the link takes up the mosts.


----------



## Zazula

Go The Power said:


> How do we get this option? does this get links?


One *cannot exceed either *of the two limits. To check out your character count without the BB Code markup, copy your sig "as is" and paste it in an empty doc file; afterwards go File > Properties > Statistics > Characters (with spaces). To check again with the BB Code markup this time, repeat aforementioned procedure, only this time copy your sig from the Edit Signature box in your UserCP.


EDIT: I forgot to mention that this 500/1000 character limit is applicable to everyone (i.e. staff, too), excluding only Admins and Managers.


----------



## Go The Power

Zazula said:


> One *cannot exceed either *of the two limits. To check out your character count without the BB Code markup, copy your sig "as is" and paste it in an empty doc file; afterwards go File > Properties > Statistics > Characters (with spaces). To check again with the BB Code markup this time, repeat aforementioned procedure, only this time copy your sig from the Edit Signature box in your UserCP.


Thanks for you reply Sakis ray:, I have already got one up that I like.


----------

